# Blizzard in 19 oder 20,5 Zoll - Jemand damit unterwegs?



## previlo (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin ja immer noch von einem Blizzard angetan, bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße nicht 100% schlüssig, und bevor ich die falsche Rahmengröße bestellen und dann "Pech gehabt" habe ;-)

Ist jemand mit einem 19 oder 20,5 Zoll im Rhein-Main Gebiet (oder Köln oder München) unterwegs und wäre bereit es mir mal "vorzuführen" bzw. dass ich mich mal übers Rad stellen darf (wegen Schrittfreiheit und so..)?

Denn leider geben die Geometriedaten zwar einen Anhaltspunkt, aber gerade die Schrittfreiheit ist immer recht schwierig abzuschätzen bzw. aus den Geometriedaten abzulesen (sprich wo und wie wurde gemessen, wie stark fällt das Oberrohr ab, etc.).

Wenn möglich sollte es sich aber um ein recht aktuelles Modell handeln (also Disc ONLY) wegen den Geometriedaten...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe vorab!
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

- welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn ?
- und wie groß bist Du ?
- was ist Dein favorisierter Fahrstil ?
- etc.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## previlo (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich selber bin 184cm groß und habe aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 84cm, d.h. einen recht langen Oberkörper, daher bevorzuge ich eben ein 615-620er Oberrohr, sonst muss ich so einen Katzenbuckel machen.
Nur ist eben das Problem dass bei dieser OR-Länge der Rahmen meist höher ausfällt und es dann recht knapp mit der Familienplanung wird.
Und wie gesagt, nur anhand der Geometrie-Daten auf dem Papier kann man es nicht immer 100% erkennen (auch habe ich schon öfters den Fall gehabt dass Geometrie Daten nicht so 100% stimmen bzw. Sachen wie z.B. Reifenhöhe etc. völlig außer Acht lassen...einige messen mit Reifen, einige ohne!).
Und ich mag es mehr Tourenmäßig, weniger Sportlich, daher auch der Vorzug zum größerem Rahmen.
Grüße


----------



## TonySoprano (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie lang ist Dein Vorbau bisher? Aus dem Bauch heraus würd ich Dir zum 19er raten und dann halt 120er Vorbu oder länger ... Ich hab ne Sl von 83cm bei 180 Größe und fahre nur 18" Rahmen mit 130mm Vorbau, natürlich ohne Katzenbuckel


----------

